# Salt Dogg spreader, auger motor failure, spinner failure, controller failure



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Wanted to share, in case anyone needs a little help trouble shooting and fixing.

Just a little FYI on the controllers. This week, one of our spreaders stopped working. The controller was throwing a "U" code for the auger (indicating wiring issue or motor failure) and would not turn the auger motor. After taking a lot of things apart, and cleaning connections (that werent really dirty) etc, expecting to have to replace a auger motor.. we hooked the auger motor directly to a battery... and it ran, but wouldn't off the controller. We moved the controller to another truck, one with everything in known working order. Hooked up the controller, same code. Took the known good controller to the truck with the "issue" and the spreader ran as it was supposed to.

Considering the controller is 5 yrs old, and I have an electronics and electrical back ground, I decided to take it apart and see if I could locate the problem. I figured I couldn't do anymore harm but may be able to save almost $600. Found the crimp on connector for the auger wire melted and making a poor connection. The rest of the board looked okay. Replaced the connector, and the controller functioned properly. Checked all the other connectors, found some loose, so those got replaced, just in case.

Ran 4 tons through the spreader without an issue. a 5 cent connector saved us $600. Its an easy fix for most do it yourselfers with some wiring experience. I could recommend taking a photo with the cover off for reference and marking where things go.

Also, all the relays in the controller are off the shelf parts. If you know how to de-solder and solder on a board, they are all replaceable.

Hope my 2 cents helps anyone with a similar issue.


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

Kodiakguy;1925521 said:


> Wanted to share, in case anyone needs a little help trouble shooting and fixing.
> 
> Just a little FYI on the controllers. This week, one of our spreaders stopped working. The controller was throwing a "U" code for the auger (indicating wiring issue or motor failure) and would not turn the auger motor. After taking a lot of things apart, and cleaning connections (that werent really dirty) etc, expecting to have to replace a auger motor.. we hooked the auger motor directly to a battery... and it ran, but wouldn't off the controller. We moved the controller to another truck, one with everything in known working order. Hooked up the controller, same code. Took the known good controller to the truck with the "issue" and the spreader ran as it was supposed to.
> 
> ...


I had to open the controller up on one of ours a few days ago. Auger was reading F. Did some codes research and found out it was a fuse. Anyways I opened it up and changed a 40 amp fuse. Problem solved.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

dingybigfoot;1926598 said:


> I had to open the controller up on one of ours a few days ago. Auger was reading F. Did some codes research and found out it was a fuse. Anyways I opened it up and changed a 40 amp fuse. Problem solved.


I had to do this exact same thing with my BRAND NEW salt dogg spreader during its first 5 minutes of use. I didn't even finish the first small parking lot before it blew the first fuse on the auger circuit inside the controller. I literally drive around with the cover off the controller incase it happens again.

Are you listening Salt Dogg?

I am so disappointed with my decision to purchase a Salt Dogg. I would return the unit in a second if I could.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Unfortunately, that's what we get for buying junk knockoffs.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I have 2 of the 2000's in Wooster here. We had them out Tuesday-Friday last week, and yesterday and today in the mornings.

In around 8 hours total operation per each unit, we've had to replace an auger bearing (yes, they get the **** greased out of them), spinner motor, and auger gearbox. The other has needed an auger motor, wiring connections, and a controller. That controller and box is only like 3 months old. The other one is 8 or 9 years old, but it's had several motors and transmissions in its life as well.

I'm done with this ****. We're going to Boss VBX's next year.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;1927205 said:


> I have 2 of the 2000's in Wooster here. We had them out Tuesday-Friday last week, and yesterday and today in the mornings.
> 
> In around 8 hours total operation per each unit, we've had to replace an auger bearing (yes, they get the **** greased out of them), spinner motor, and auger gearbox. The other has needed an auger motor, wiring connections, and a controller. That controller and box is only like 3 months old. The other one is 8 or 9 years old, but it's had several motors and transmissions in its life as well.
> 
> I'm done with this ****. We're going to Boss VBX's next year.


That is insane. Yea, going with Boss VBX's is great and all, but how ticked off are you after investing over $6,000 in the Buyers / Salt Dogg brand? Its despicable. What is their reaction to your inquiries?

I would never recommend one to anyone, in fact I will go out of my way to ensure that any contractor I have a conversation with about spreaders, steers clear of this brand.

The units appear nice, and I like a lot of the design elements and features of them. The units have been very heavily advertised over the years, and seem very popular. I've been a Snow Business contributor since 2011 and as a result I've spent many years looking at their ads, and pictures of the units in detail, in the magazine - to be honest that is what sold me on one, along with the very small 3/4 yard size being available.. However its become quite apparent that I made a $3,000 mistake by purchasing one.

However with all that said, I have not had an issue since my first day of using the new unit (knock on wood). The first day was a nightmare, since then I've ran many successful loads through it. But either way, my confidence is ruined in the product and brand, and in the snow & ice game, confidence in your equipment is everything to any contractor.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1927192 said:


> Unfortunately, that's what we get for buying junk knockoffs.


I suppose that there is just a certain implied, or should I say assumed, expectation that when spending $3,000+ on a product, it should actually work.

I was aware of the past controller issues in the timeframe of 2010 or so, but had been told that was cleared up a long time ago. I was not aware that I was buying a junk knockoff though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

merrimacmill;1927380 said:


> I suppose that there is just a certain implied, or should I say assumed, expectation that when spending $3,000+ on a product, it should actually work.
> 
> I was aware of the past controller issues in the timeframe of 2010 or so, but had been told that was cleared up a long time ago. I was not aware that I was buying a junk knockoff though. However I would agree with you on that... :crying:


I agree completely. One would think we would get a decent spread pattern. A spinner motor that lasts more than half a season. Etc, etc.

Shoot, I paid 10K for a Swenson\Meyer spreader that doesn't work.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

merrimacmill;1927365 said:


> That is insane. Yea, going with Boss VBX's is great and all, but how ticked off are you after investing over $6,000 in the Buyers / Salt Dogg brand? Its despicable. What is their reaction to your inquiries?
> 
> But either way, my confidence is ruined in the product and brand, and in the snow & ice game, confidence in your equipment is everything to any contractor.


We have a lot more than 6K in them. The original units weren't that bad. We have 6 in Athens and my 2 up here. Once they switched controllers they went to hell in a hand basket.

I can't wait to be rid of these ones.

Yes confidince is everything, and the only reason I have any confidence at all in them is the fact that I have damn near the same as a Buyers parts warehouse worth of parts to rebuild and repair the stupid things.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

You guys separately got the F and the U codes,you're lucky! First time out app. 6 years ago with my 1500 Doggy,the original black faced Chinese made controller gave me a big ole FU at 3AM.NOTHING at that time in the owner's manual on codes but I have a real keen sense of what it really was trying to tell me.Demanded the better white faced analog controller and after repeated wiring,connectors,motors,etc changes/custom improvements,it's still working but basically it is a huge POS.


----------

